# Trucking school (Update)



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes. 

I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking. 

I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Awesome! Congrats, Sir!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Congratulations man it is an awesome feeling knowing you will never pick up a stranger again (ever) for chump change isn’t it?  Can’t wait to hear your trucker stories!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

If the cash is good and you get to stay home the trainer position sounds good too.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Congrats. It's been roughly the same amount of time since I've done ride share and my mood has changed more positive, my wife can attest to that! Even though it is not my current job, I recommend the trucking industry to those of you in need of a way out ( the United States is in a national shortage of drivers, that means incredible income opportunities!)


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Awesome! Congrats, Sir!!! :thumbup:


Thank you :smiles:



Jay Dean said:


> Congratulations man it is an awesome feeling knowing you will never pick up a stranger again (ever) for chump change isn't it? :smiles: Can't wait to hear your trucker stories!


Yep, it sure is!



VanGuy said:


> If the cash is good and you get to stay home the trainer position sounds good too.


Yeah, I'm not ready to be a long haul trucker yet. I'll stay local for a year or two.



crowuber said:


> Congrats. It's been roughly the same amount of time since I've done ride share and my mood has changed more positive, my wife can attest to that! Even though it is not my current job, I recommend the trucking industry to those of you in need of a way out ( the United States is in a national shortage of drivers, that means incredible income opportunities!)


True.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Even if you aren't ready for long haul, being local is great because you'll get the necessary EXPERIENCE required for the long haul( more moolah).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats PC. Let us know what it’s like on the other side.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Let us know what it's like on the other side.


Well, first and foremost, no stars and badges.... :frown:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, first and foremost, no stars and badges.... :frown:


I hope you'll be able to maintain your self esteem without them.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Andrew Dice Clay Two (Feb 22, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Walmart pays good after you have a couple of years experience.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Andrew Dice Clay Two said:


> Walmart pays good after you have a couple of years experience.


Yep. That's the plan.


----------



## Andrew Dice Clay Two (Feb 22, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Yep. That's the plan.


Good luck, drive safely


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Andrew Dice Clay Two said:


> Good luck, drive safely


Thank you :smiles:


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I believe Walmart is about 80 grand a year PLUS benefits PLUS bonuses.

and you don't have to load/unload cargo


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

hard work investing in yourself and future 

Bet it Feels good ?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I’m at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)

If you’re drug and alcohol free and have a relatively clean record, I highly recommend this job. I get to travel the entire country and get paid to stare out the window. There hasn’t been a day that’s gone by that I haven’t seen something new or learned something new. I’ve been coast to coast more than a handful times since I start at trucking school in February. I’ve driven through LA, up the California coast, through Manhattan, over the mountains, and over ice and snow. I love it all. People say I’ll tire of it eventually but for now, I’m having a blast

At the megacarrier I went to school at, training was a tough. A lot of trainers here only do it because they need money bad. But I made it through and honestly most of the time my trainer was asleep so I was on my own pretty much then too. I get paid the same as Uber but now I’m not stacking miles on my own car. If I could have paid for a private CDL school I would have. :smiles:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I'm at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)
> 
> If you're drug and alcohol free and have a relatively clean record, I highly recommend this job. I get to travel the entire country and get paid to stare out the window. There hasn't been a day that's gone by that I haven't seen something new or learn something new. I've been coast to coast more than a handful times since I start a trucking school. i've driven through LA, up the California coast, through Mangattan, over the mountains, and over ice and snow. I love it all. People say I'll tire of it eventually but for now, I'm having a blast
> 
> Training was a b*tch. A lot of trainers only do it because they need money bad. But I made it through and honestly most of the time my trainer was asleep so I was on my own pretty much then too.


That's so awesome! I'm glad it's working out for you and you're doing what you love.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That's so awesome! I'm glad it's working out for you and you're doing what you love.


Same man, stay safe out there!!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

@Pax Collector , you truly are a Class A..... 

Good Luck on the open road brother. Watch out for rate cuts....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> @Pax Collector , you truly are a Class A..... :smiles:
> 
> Good Luck on the open road brother. Watch out for rate cuts....


Appreciate the kind words my friend. And I'll try to stay hourly instead of per mile for now.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

once that diesel gets in your veins , it's hard to get out. make sure to float a few extra gears for your boy Wasted, and keep the shiny side up. I'm 10-7 on the side. :thumbup:


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I'm at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)
> 
> If you're drug and alcohol free and have a relatively clean record, I highly recommend this job. I get to travel the entire country and get paid to stare out the window. There hasn't been a day that's gone by that I haven't seen something new or learned something new. I've been coast to coast more than a handful times since I start at trucking school in February. I've driven through LA, up the California coast, through Manhattan, over the mountains, and over ice and snow. I love it all. People say I'll tire of it eventually but for now, I'm having a blast
> 
> At the megacarrier I went to school at, training was a b*tch. A lot of trainers here only do it because they need money bad. But I made it through and honestly most of the time my trainer was asleep so I was on my own pretty much then too. I get paid the same as Uber but now I'm not stacking miles on my own car. If I could have paid for a private CDL school I would have. :smiles:


NICE selfie!!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome! Seriously blessings...good tales...safe travels


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


I get quiet a few truckers, they all say
" don't take any loads to NY". You are not allowed to drive or enter some roads ...they are just waiting to give tickets to truckers. Small roads, low bridges, expensive tolls, shi*** roads ,
Cannot back ? That is why they give extra $$$ to drive to NY

Hang around plAces where truckers park trucks for few days... you will get good rides . Usually it is in low income places. 200+ trucks parked, get few of those truckers and start doing private runs for those guys ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Good luck friend. Your a great contributor to the UP even if you don't drive anymore. Always look forward to seeing your clever and funny posts.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Good luck!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

estore009 said:


> Good luck!


Thank you.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Just stay away from fast food, or soon you will be holding the steering wheel with your tomy while eating. Like I see on the road. Stay local if you have family, otherwise travel all the USA.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

For those who are afraid of 18 wheelers and/or want to stay local...investigate asphalt and concrete truck driving...10 wheelers. I drove one summer in Montana for Kiewit...a major US contractor...hauling asphalt to a paving machine...kinda dirty, but, after approximately 8,000 hours of orchard tractor driving for low to mid pay, it was easy...for good pay.
I'm too "senior" for that now...but, I thought about it. Asphalt hauling is easier than concrete cuz there is virtually no labor, other than driving, involved...just keep the truck bed clean. There's probably some openings...just have to be creative to go find them. GL.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If you find yourself driving open road check out coast to coast AM from midnight to 4am, the shows are always awesome, used to listen to it quite a bit working overnights or when I drove to California from Texas, pretty great stuff to listen to in middle of night. Used to be hosted by Art Bell but he passed, I’m sure the host is great now though. Lots of amazing stories and plenty of nutjobs calling in lol


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.


Watch out for them lot lizards and those steaming yellow pools next to each truck in the middle of the night...


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


That is wonderful, your perseverance, discipline and focus paid off. 
I congratulate you from the bottom of my heart. I almost asked you the other day. 
The joy of seeing you succeeding is like the sun coming out from behind the dark clouds of never-ending whining and complaining hanging over this forum. Finally. Job well done. 
But don't you think leaving us alone here. You're and have been a voice of reason here. 
One more thing, you learn more teaching than the other way around. Just something to think about. 
ALL THE BEST !!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Excellent! Hope it all works great for you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


yep this is me by the end of the year


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I have always thought that truck and something I should probably be doing. I just haven't going out and tried it. How much is trucking school?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Thought you might enjoy a hot cheerleader


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

crowuber said:


> Even if you aren't ready for long haul, being local is great because you'll get the necessary EXPERIENCE required for the long haul( more moolah).


Long haul does not pay more.... Nor do most companies recognize it as experience.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Watch out for them lot lizards and those steaming yellow pools next to each truck in the middle of the night...














Tom Oldman said:


> That is wonderful, your perseverance, discipline and focus paid off.
> I congratulate you from the bottom of my heart. I almost asked you the other day.
> The joy of seeing you succeeding is like the sun coming out from behind the dark clouds of never-ending whining and complaining hanging over this forum. Finally. Job well done.
> But don't you think leaving us alone here. You're and have been a voice of reason here.
> ...


Thank you, Tom. I'll stick around as long as I can :smiles:



doyousensehumor said:


> I have always thought that truck and something I should probably be doing. I just haven't going out and tried it. How much is trucking school?


It depends where you go. There are really cheap ones for around $1500-2000 and the more expensive ones in the $4000-6000 range. Just like anything else, the quality of the instructions depends on how much you're willing to spend, although I've seen plenty of people acquire their licenses in around 6 to 8 weeks at the more affordable schools.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats PAX ! Yes definitely take the trainer position


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Congrats PAX ! Yes definitely take the trainer position


Thank you! I'm most likely going to :smiles:


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Good for you!!!.....make those $$$$ and say good bye to ratings, paxholes and pennies on the dollar personal car road tear.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Good for you!!!.....make those $$$$ and say good bye to ratings, paxholes and pennies on the dollar personal car road tear.


Thank you! I'm going to miss all my "Late night hero" badges :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

West Virginia ironically is the worst state for lot lizards


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Thank you! I'm going to miss all my "Late night hero" badges :roflmao:


I'm going to miss all the late night stories....first Noe, now you......extremely happy for you but deeply saddened for the huge loss on forum. The forum lost two good dude's!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking for an upcoming announcement that @Pax Collector and @HotUberMess will be the mods on the new Uber Freight sub forum!!! Please tell me your NOT going from Uber X to Uber Freight! LOL


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm going to miss all the late night stories....first Noe, now you......extremely happy for you but deeply saddened for the huge loss on forum. The forum lost two good dude's!!!


I'll do my best to hang around for a bit longer. Thanks for making me feel loved :smiles:



Seamus said:


> Looking for an upcoming announcement that @Pax Collector and @HotUberMess will be the mods on the new Uber Freight sub forum!!! Please tell me your NOT going from Uber X to Uber Freight! LOL


Lmao nooooo! :roflmao:


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I'm at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)
> 
> If you're drug and alcohol free and have a relatively clean record, I highly recommend this job. I get to travel the entire country and get paid to stare out the window. There hasn't been a day that's gone by that I haven't seen something new or learned something new. I've been coast to coast more than a handful times since I start at trucking school in February. I've driven through LA, up the California coast, through Manhattan, over the mountains, and over ice and snow. I love it all. People say I'll tire of it eventually but for now, I'm having a blast
> 
> At the megacarrier I went to school at, training was a tough. A lot of trainers here only do it because they need money bad. But I made it through and honestly most of the time my trainer was asleep so I was on my own pretty much then too. I get paid the same as Uber but now I'm not stacking miles on my own car. If I could have paid for a private CDL school I would have. :smiles:


Ahhh no wonder we've seen less and less of the posts.

Before I signed up your comments would crack me up.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

It’s your time to shine. Make the most out of this opportunity. Congratulations!


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Thought you might enjoy a hot cheerleader
> 
> View attachment 324275


Please send her to me. I need one. hes a trucker now, he'll have 1000s of Lizards to choose from. I NEED her


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Please send her to me. I need one. hes a trucker now, he'll have 1000s of Lizards to choose from. I NEED her :smiles: :frown:


Did you break up with Mary Jane Watson again?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> West Virginia ironically is the worst state for lot lizards


If by worst, you mean The Best, The Cheapest, The Least Amount of Teeth....then you would be correct.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If by worst, you mean The Best, The Cheapest, The Least Amount of Teeth....then you would be correct.


Rofl


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Watch out for them lot lizards and those steaming yellow pools next to each truck in the middle of the night...


Sounds like Trump Heaven.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Sounds like Trump Heaven.


You've been promoted from Partner status and Golden shower status has now been unlocked.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

crowuber said:


> I believe Walmart is about 80 grand a year PLUS benefits PLUS bonuses.
> 
> *and you don't have to load/unload cargo*


No-touch cargo. Very important for those who want to maximize all the best aspects of trucking.



HotUberMess said:


> Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I'm at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)
> 
> If you're drug and alcohol free and have a relatively clean record, I highly recommend this job. I get to travel the entire country and get paid to stare out the window. There hasn't been a day that's gone by that I haven't seen something new or learned something new. I've been coast to coast more than a handful times since I start at trucking school in February. I've driven through LA, up the California coast, through Manhattan, over the mountains, and over ice and snow. I love it all. People say I'll tire of it eventually but for now, I'm having a blast
> 
> At the megacarrier I went to school at, training was a tough. A lot of trainers here only do it because they need money bad. But I made it through and honestly most of the time my trainer was asleep so I was on my own pretty much then too. I get paid the same as Uber but now I'm not stacking miles on my own car. If I could have paid for a private CDL school I would have. :smiles:


I was wondering where you've been.



Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


All the best, bro! I'm considering doing the same.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad to hear that. Big Congrats to you.
Now an Ant got its own wings growing.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

If I could be 20 again I'd certainly do the longhaul truck driving gig for a year or two. Literally no bills to pay and just traveling around. I know I would have been the type of person to just sleep in the cab while never bothering to rent an apartment. $60k/year, 80, whatever the case may be; in two years that's a serious sum of money in anyone's checking account. Thoughts of going to college would have looked a lot different too. :coolio:

I don't know where OP is in life but if I were to follow suit, I'd go for the local job/driving instructor position. So good on you and thanks for reminding me to start looking for some outs.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm envious of your ability to drive big trucks, because driving my husbands old SUV used to give me serious anxiety. 

Congratulations on thriving, surviving, and ultimately escaping the land of rideshare.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CZ75 said:


> I don't know where OP is in life but if I were to follow suit, I'd go for the local job/driving instructor position. So good on you and thanks for reminding me to start looking for some outs.


Yeah, I'm leaning towards that too.



Fozzie said:


> I'm envious of your ability to drive big trucks, because driving my husbands old SUV used to give me serious anxiety.
> 
> Congratulations on thriving, surviving, and ultimately escaping the land of rideshare.


Thank you, kindly :smiles:


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Thank you! I'm most likely going to :smiles:


what is the salary of the Local instructor Job vs if you went on the road what you originally wanted to do?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, first and foremost, no stars and badges.... :frown:


Except for the first time you roll the truck with 45,000 of potatoes and you get the following:

1. Dirty side up award.
2. Mashed potatoe reward.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, first and foremost, no stars and badges.... :smiles:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> _Fixed that for ya...:wink:_


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> what is the salary of the Local instructor Job vs if you went on the road what you originally wanted to do?


Roughly $40,000-50,000 with plenty of overtime.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Congrats @Pax Collector !!!

Glad you stuck with it and it worked out for you!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Congrats @Pax Collector !!!
> 
> Glad you stuck with it and it worked out for you!


Thank you, Noe :smiles:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I'm at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)


Way to go, girl!

Great pictures, especially that first one.


----------



## Rosie123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Walmart starting salary almost $100,000 per year. I'd look into that!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Until you have 3 yrs exp., do not become an instructor, your students will ask you questions that you will not have the exp. to answer, trust me on this, I've been a CDL driver for 23 yrs.



Andrew Dice Clay Two said:


> Walmart pays good after you have a couple of years experience.





Pax Collector said:


> Yep. That's the plan.





crowuber said:


> I believe Walmart is about 80 grand a year PLUS benefits PLUS bonuses.
> 
> and you don't have to load/unload cargo





Rosie123 said:


> Walmart starting salary almost $100,000 per year. I'd look into that!


Walmart requires a minimum of 450,000 miles and a spotless driving record going back 7 yrs, including your passenger vehicle record. Some terminals will also require mountain and chaining exp.. They are also extremely picky, I know guys with 2 and 3 million miles of exp., clean records, never an accident that have been passed over by them. Keep in mind, they are also extremely strict on policies too: driver facing camera, NO CELLPHONE USE while the truck is in motion including hands free, no texting. As part of your hiring agreement, you'll authorize them to look at your cellphone and cellphone records if you are in any type of accident or incident.

First off, Congrats, secondly, this school wanting you to be an instructor straight out of school is downright scary. There's a reason why a lot of "mega carriers" (SWIFT, Werner, CR England, etc., ) have horrible accident rates, putting a student with ZERO exp., into a truck with a trainer that has 6 mos. exp.. The general consensus among exp. truckers, you should have at least 3 yrs OTR exp., at least 1 yr of mountain exp. and that includes in the winter with time spent chaining. You need to know what it's like going through a LEVEL 1 roadside inspection. You need some time dealing with shippers/receivers. I graduated number 1 in my class, the school I went to required 5 yrs exp. to come back as an instructor.

As for a job, it's up to you. Not sure what part of the country you are in, but consider all options. Flatbed and reefer will pay the best, van the worst. If you don't have your HAZMAT endorsement, get it, you'll be more valuable. If you have a passport, some OTR companies may like that if they go to Canada. If you have the ability, get a TWIC card, unless you do port work you won't need it, but, it's better to have it and not need it.

As someone else pointed out, local exp. does not often translate to exp. for OTR companies, however, OTR exp. does translate to local jobs. You could also look at regional carriers where you might only be gone one or two nights and then home, if you do go OTR or regional, look for a company that pays hourly or percentage, you'll make more than being paid by the mile.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Good luck man! i got my CDL 2 years ago and it has been good so far.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Best wishes, but I know you'll be back.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Best wishes, but I know you'll be back.


Now, THAT will be a hell of a twist :biggrin:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Light Bulb Moment!

*Introducing Uber Express Semi Pool!*

Don't feel like getting your fat ass off the scooter? No problem! With our highly trained Semi Drivers and power lift gates, you don't have to! Just roll onto the platform and get raised into the trailer lickety split.


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Excellent move indeed. A friend of mine did just that 2 1/1 years ago. Gave his car to his daughter and join a trucking school, worked for them for a while (part of the no-tuition deal) then switch to another company. He is a happy guy AND each month he saves money and it's adding up. You are a free man now. You got this.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

wasnotwas said:


> Excellent move indeed. A friend of mine did just that 2 1/1 years ago. Gave his car to his daughter and join a trucking school, worked for them for a while (part of the no-tuition deal) then switch to another company. He is a happy guy AND each month he saves money and it's adding up. You are a free man now. You got this.


Thank you :smiles:


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Something I have a strong opinion on.
"_That, Super Trucker Feelin'"_


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Something I have a strong opinion on


Rabble if he is impressed with that ...then he will really be blown away with the tesla Semi ..0-60 full load 80,000 Lbs 20 seconds !!! .. 0-60 no load in 5 Seconds !!












Acceleration 0-60 mph with 80k lb
20 sec
Speed up a 5% Grade
60 mph
Mile Range
300 or 500 miles
Powertrain
4 Independent Motors on Rear Axles
Energy Consumption
Less than 2 kWh per mile
Fuel Savings
$200,000+
Expected Base Price(300 mile range)
$150,000
Expected Base Price(500 mile range)
$180,000
Base Reservation
$20,000
Expected Founders Series Price
$200,000
Founders Series Reservation
$200,000


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Until you have 3 yrs exp., do not become an instructor, your students will ask you questions that you will not have the exp. to answer, trust me on this, I've been a CDL driver for 23 yrs.
> 
> 
> Walmart requires a minimum of 450,000 miles and a spotless driving record going back 7 yrs, including your passenger vehicle record. Some terminals will also require mountain and chaining exp.. They are also extremely picky, I know guys with 2 and 3 million miles of exp., clean records, never an accident that have been passed over by them. Keep in mind, they are also extremely strict on policies too: driver facing camera, NO CELLPHONE USE while the truck is in motion including hands free, no texting. As part of your hiring agreement, you'll authorize them to look at your cellphone and cellphone records if you are in any type of accident or incident.
> ...


I disagree with the truck driving instructor part - you don't even need a CDL for this. Tell the school you want to do pre-trip inspections only - no CDL required just need to get a handle on the lingo - no bulges, no cuts, no leaking, no dragging, no cracks, no bends, no breaks- easy peasy. My grandmother could do it and she's blind. As for the driving part you won't be driving so all you have to do is know when to pull that big yellow nob or maybe it's the red one? lol while a new driver is at the wheel. The instructors at my school had very little experience cuz you don't need any cuz you aren't doing any of the work. lol
Graduated number 1 in my class??? LMAO - you referring to those internal tests they give you? LMAO Everyone gets a pass at the DMV and you are street legal - no such thing as being the best or worst in your class. LOL You either pass your tests at the DMV or you do not. LOL 
Unfortunately, in America you have to pay your dues and get experience and you will be hard pressed to get this experience in the city with no exp unless you do cement trucks or some bullshit job like that at $14/hr. Get out there and enjoy the open road - doesn't matter really who you work for during the first year - you only have one job to do and that is to get experience but I would suggest you go with a major carrier for the first year, especially one that prides itself on it's safety record. Take as many self defensive driving courses as you can, safety courses, pre-trip inspections, etc. I started out with Swift and I hated every minute of it but I did sign up for multiple safety courses. If you turn in faulty logs they'll make you take one anyway LOL I only lasted at Swift for 5 months but I took advantage of my time there. 
I would not hesitate to look at Canadian companies - especially in Winnipeg, Manitoba - central trucking hub in Canada. They will hire new drivers fresh out of school and Cdn companies pay way way way more than USA companies(but the roads up there are shit). When I quit SWIFT I was making 21 cents a mile and my next job, one week later in Canada, was paying me 38 cents a mile. I made $55k year the first year I drove and had I stayed on with Swift it would have been $25k max. I found a small company with 30 trucks and guaranteed miles, driving from Saskatoon, Calgary, Edmonton down to Nogales, San Diego, Tucson. I used to cross over the border at Sweetgrass and I could drive all the way down to San Diego without ever crossing another scale which meant I didn't need to worry about logs and hrs(kept a real log and a fake one). I could turn the engine on and go whenever I felt like it. This was just 20 years ago. Never drive on the Interstate - take the back hwy's and avoid all the big scales.
Now for driving in the bay area have a look at the top paying jobs -Sysco is one of the best companies to work for but you need experience and since you don't have any yet, see what they require and look at what they pay compared to other companies. UNFI is also a real good company to work for( i drove for them in SF delivering to Whole Foods - good employee discounts on their food too), Saldinos pays a real good wage but you have to be willing to work the graveyard shift. You can see their trucks all over the bay area - they deliver food to all the Subways in the bay area but you have to stock and restock their shelves. It's hard work but at close to $30/hr with excellent benefits it's a win win if you have no dependents. If you are willing to work nights - starting at around midnight to 2am - then you will be making much more than a driver working the day shift. Everyone wants to work during the day so that's where you'll find the most competition.

Stay away from ports - they suck. I worked the ports in the Seattle area and I hated every single second of it. Don't worry about Hazmat or TWIC. If you want to make the big bucks early on, you need to work in the food service industry. Hard work but the pay and benefits are real good.

If you are willing to relocate I would not hesitate to go to the Seattle area and specifically, seek work at Charlie's Produce. They are arguably the best trucking company to work for on the entire West Coast. They are the largest refrigerated fleet on the West Coast. They are consistently in the top 5% when it comes to their safety record. They are an employee owned company which means after your probation period you start to earn company stock making you a part owner of the company. They pay 100% of your college tuition and 100% of your children's college tuition. Most trucks are new automatics. 85% of their management started off like you as a truck driver. It's a close knit family with head offices in Alaska, Los Angeles, Portland, Seattle, Spokane. Everybody gets a performance review annually and a raise if you've earned it. Full benefits, overtime after 40hrs, sick pay, holiday pay, and no State income tax. Free bus passes, museum tickets, etc. For a trucking company they are the best of the best IMO.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

seymour said:


> I disagree with the truck driving instructor part - you don't even need a CDL for this. Tell the school you want to do pre-trip inspections only - no CDL required just need to get a handle on the lingo - no bulges, no cuts, no leaking, no dragging, no cracks, no bends, no breaks- easy peasy. My grandmother could do it and she's blind. As for the driving part you won't be driving so all you have to do is know when to pull that big yellow nob or maybe it's the red one? lol while a new driver is at the wheel. The instructors at my school had very little experience cuz you don't need any cuz you aren't doing any of the work. lol
> Graduated number 1 in my class??? LMAO - you referring to those internal tests they give you? LMAO Everyone gets a pass at the DMV and you are street legal - no such thing as being the best or worst in your class. LOL You either pass your tests at the DMV or you do not. LOL
> Unfortunately, in America you have to pay your dues and get experience and you will be hard pressed to get this experience in the city with no exp unless you do cement trucks or some bullshit job like that at $14/hr. Get out there and enjoy the open road - doesn't matter really who you work for during the first year - you only have one job to do and that is to get experience but I would suggest you go with a major carrier for the first year, especially one that prides itself on it's safety record. Take as many self defensive driving courses as you can, safety courses, pre-trip inspections, etc. I started out with Swift and I hated every minute of it but I did sign up for multiple safety courses. If you turn in faulty logs they'll make you take one anyway LOL I only lasted at Swift for 5 months but I took advantage of my time there.
> I would not hesitate to look at Canadian companies - especially in Winnipeg, Manitoba - central trucking hub in Canada. They will hire new drivers fresh out of school and Cdn companies pay way way way more than USA companies(but the roads up there are shit). When I quit SWIFT I was making 21 cents a mile and my next job, one week later in Canada, was paying me 38 cents a mile. I made $55k year the first year I drove and had I stayed on with Swift it would have been $25k max. I found a small company with 30 trucks and guaranteed miles, driving from Saskatoon, Calgary, Edmonton down to Nogales, San Diego, Tucson. I used to cross over the border at Sweetgrass and I could drive all the way down to San Diego without ever crossing another scale which meant I didn't need to worry about logs and hrs(kept a real log and a fake one). I could turn the engine on and go whenever I felt like it. This was just 20 years ago. Never drive on the Interstate - take the back hwy's and avoid all the big scales.
> ...


Very valuable input, @seymour

The goal of the trucking school is to help students get the necessary education and skills to pass the two hour long DMV test. The school is only focused on teaching students how to do a walk around, airbrake and in-cab inspections, parking maneuvers, coupling/uncoupling, and eventually driving the rig under normal conditions. The school isn't teaching you how to drive a truck on a 6% grade, how to chain your tires or how to fill out a log. That is something you'll learn on the job with the trucking company you go with, as needed. Heck, the DMV folks who administer the skills and road tests don't even have a CDL :roflmao:

As far as the local jobs, surprisingly I've gotten many leads so far. They even outright told me they'll hire newly licensed drivers. The catch is most of them are touch freight and there's some manual labor involved. I'm looking at Sysco. I've already applied and waiting for a response. In the meantime I'll stick with my school and help other students acquire their licenses.

Thank you for the helpful tips :smiles:


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Very valuable input, @seymour
> 
> The goal of the trucking school is to help students get the necessary education and skills to pass the two hour long DMV test. The school is only focused on teaching students how to do a walk around, airbrake and in-cab inspections, parking maneuvers, coupling/uncoupling, and eventually driving the rig under normal conditions. The school isn't teaching you how to drive a truck on a 6% grade, how to chain your tires or how to fill out a log. That is something you'll learn on the job with the trucking company you go with, as needed. Heck, the DMV folks who administer the skills and road tests don't even have a CDL :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Pax, you're going to miss the late night drunk puking in your car, the self important millennials and U/L shafting you.
Being an U/L driver is an addiction that's stronger then heroine.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Pax, you're going to miss the late night drunk puking in your car, the self important millennials and U/L shafting you.
> Being an U/L driver is an addiction that's stronger then heroine.


Yeah, the withdrawals sure were strong but I'm addicted to diesel fumes now :biggrin:


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

seymour said:


> I disagree with the truck driving instructor part - you don't even need a CDL for this. Tell the school you want to do pre-trip inspections only - no CDL required just need to get a handle on the lingo - no bulges, no cuts, no leaking, no dragging, no cracks, no bends, no breaks- easy peasy. My grandmother could do it and she's blind. As for the driving part you won't be driving so all you have to do is know when to pull that big yellow nob or maybe it's the red one? lol while a new driver is at the wheel. The instructors at my school had very little experience cuz you don't need any cuz you aren't doing any of the work. lol
> Graduated number 1 in my class??? LMAO - you referring to those internal tests they give you? LMAO Everyone gets a pass at the DMV and you are street legal - no such thing as being the best or worst in your class. LOL You either pass your tests at the DMV or you do not. LOL
> Unfortunately, in America you have to pay your dues and get experience and you will be hard pressed to get this experience in the city with no exp unless you do cement trucks or some bullshit job like that at $14/hr. Get out there and enjoy the open road - doesn't matter really who you work for during the first year - you only have one job to do and that is to get experience but I would suggest you go with a major carrier for the first year, especially one that prides itself on it's safety record. Take as many self defensive driving courses as you can, safety courses, pre-trip inspections, etc. I started out with Swift and I hated every minute of it but I did sign up for multiple safety courses. If you turn in faulty logs they'll make you take one anyway LOL I only lasted at Swift for 5 months but I took advantage of my time there.
> I would not hesitate to look at Canadian companies - especially in Winnipeg, Manitoba - central trucking hub in Canada. They will hire new drivers fresh out of school and Cdn companies pay way way way more than USA companies(but the roads up there are shit). When I quit SWIFT I was making 21 cents a mile and my next job, one week later in Canada, was paying me 38 cents a mile. I made $55k year the first year I drove and had I stayed on with Swift it would have been $25k max. I found a small company with 30 trucks and guaranteed miles, driving from Saskatoon, Calgary, Edmonton down to Nogales, San Diego, Tucson. I used to cross over the border at Sweetgrass and I could drive all the way down to San Diego without ever crossing another scale which meant I didn't need to worry about logs and hrs(kept a real log and a fake one). I could turn the engine on and go whenever I felt like it. This was just 20 years ago. Never drive on the Interstate - take the back hwy's and avoid all the big scales.
> ...


So you were taught by people without CDL's, given a road test by someone without a CDL, trained on the road by someone without a CDL. And we wonder why this industry is filled with idiots that can't fog a mirror.



RabbleRouser said:


> Something I have a strong opinion on.
> "_That, Super Trucker Feelin'"_


If a gear stick makes you a super trucker, play with your own



Pax Collector said:


> Very valuable input, @seymour
> 
> The goal of the trucking school is to help students get the necessary education and skills to pass the two hour long DMV test. The school is only focused on teaching students how to do a walk around, airbrake and in-cab inspections, parking maneuvers, coupling/uncoupling, and eventually driving the rig under normal conditions. The school isn't teaching you how to drive a truck on a 6% grade, how to chain your tires or how to fill out a log. That is something you'll learn on the job with the trucking company you go with, as needed. Heck, the DMV folks who administer the skills and road tests don't even have a CDL :roflmao:
> 
> ...


No, that is not the goal of the trucking school, and if it is, then the industry is in deeper shit than I thought. Every single item you listed, I had to know how to do before I graduated CDL school, fail one, start over. I've helped dozens of mega fleet drivers put chains on because no one taught them how, not the school or the company. AS for mtn. exp., again, same thing, that's something you should learn the basics of before you hit the road. I'm curious, how long was this school and how much did they soak you for, because from the sounds of it, you didn't get much.



U/L guy said:


> Pax, you're going to miss the late night drunk puking in your car, the self important millennials and U/L shafting you.
> Being an U/L driver is an addiction that's stronger then heroine.


Naw, one good lot lizard will have him puking for months on end


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> No, that is not the goal of the trucking school, and if it is, then the industry is in deeper shit than I thought. Every single item you listed, I had to know how to do before I graduated CDL school, fail one, start over. I've helped dozens of mega fleet drivers put chains on because no one taught them how, not the school or the company. AS for mtn. exp., again, same thing, that's something you should learn the basics of before you hit the road. I'm curious, how long was this school and how much did they soak you for, because from the sounds of it, you didn't get much.


It really is though, at least where I am. No school is going to teach you all that for a basic course to get a license. Things have changed a lot since your trucking days of decades ago. Now, when you get hired and are going through the company's mandatory training, everything you mentioned will be taught on a case by case basis.

As for your curiosity, the school is as long as you make it, until you can meet all the state of California requirements. Some get it done in a couple of months, I've seen others going at it for almost a year.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It really is though, at least where I am. No school is going to teach you all that for a basic course to get a license. Things have changed a lot since your trucking days of decades ago. Now, when you get hired and are going through the company's mandatory training, everything you mentioned will be taught on a case by case basis.
> 
> As for your curiosity, the school is as long as you make it, until you can meet all the state of California requirements. Some get it done in a couple of months, I've seen others going at it for almost a year.


I recv'd my license in Fontana, California - in and out in 4 weeks. 8hr days. Very little time driving - just enough to practice shifting gears and driving around a few blocks. 3-4 people in the truck at the same time, taking turns for 30min driving. There aren't any hills in that area but we did have to drive down one in San Bernardino which is where the tests are taken. They still have the same 160hr course today. The first 2 weeks were spent in the classroom.

https://www.truckdriveracademy.com/


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

It's only been 22 yrs since I went to CDL school, I can still tell you everything we did in those 3 weeks, 7 am to 4 pm, 6 days per week. Week 1: Day 1 was orientation, then piss test, overview of CDL manual, then sent out to take permit test at DMV office, if you already had your permit then you left early for the day. Day 2 thru 5 was classroom, learning to fill out a log, learning routing, reading a truckers atlas, learning about the general knowledge stuff of trucking, a couple of times we had a recruiter pop in during lunch. Day 5 in the afternoon we learned to put chains on two different semi's. Day 6, we spent the morning going over what we learned, then took our written classroom test in the afternoon. Week 2: Day 1 was learning and mastering a pre-trip inspection, 8 hrs of learning to do and practice doing a pre-trip. Day 2 thru 6 was all yard work, straight backing, parallel parking, alley docking, blindside backing, backing around corners. We had 3 yard truck setups, every morning we had to pre-trip the whole thing, and every day the instructors would set a "trap" for us to find on our pre-trip, fail to find it, loose 10 points. On day 6 we tested for everything we had learned the previous week. Week 3: Day 1 was city driving, day 2 was rural driving, day 3 was mountain driving, day 4 was mountain driving, Day 5 morning was follow-up road time for any areas we were lacking, beginning the afternoon of day 5 we started our final tests, Day 6 we finished testing. That was 144 hours of training, we started with 13 students and ended with 12, they allowed a max class size of 15. The following Monday I walked into DMV, handed them for certification from the school (they were an approved state testing facility), 1 hr later I walked out with my CDL. The state did make me retake my air brake test, as required.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> It's only been 22 yrs since I went to CDL school, I can still tell you everything we did in those 3 weeks, 7 am to 4 pm, 6 days per week. Week 1: Day 1 was orientation, then piss test, overview of CDL manual, then sent out to take permit test at DMV office. Day 2 thru 5 was classroom, learning to fill out a log, learning routing, reading a truckers atlas, learning about the general knowledge stuff of trucking. Day 5 in the afternoon we learned to put chains on two different semi's. Day 6, we spent the morning going over what we learned, then took our written classroom test in the afternoon. Week 2: Day 1 was learning and mastering a pre-trip inspection, Day 2 thru 6 was all yard work, straight backing, parallel parking, alley docking, blindside backing, backing around corners. We had 3 yard truck setups, every morning we had to pre-trip the whole thing, and every day the instructors would set a "trap" for us to find on our pre-trip, fail to find it, loose 10 points. On day 6 we tested for everything we had learned the previous week. Week 3: Day 1 was city driving, day 2 was rural driving, day 3 was mountain driving, day 4 was mountain driving, Day 5 morning was follow-up road time for any areas we were lacking, beginning the afternoon of day 5 we started our final tests, Day 6 we finished testing. That was 144 hours of training, we started with 13 students and ended with 12, they allowed a max class size of 15.


so, you took the skills and road DMV test at the school or afterwards at the DMV? I think it's great that they taught you how to put chains on - wish I had that training before driving up the Coquihalla HWY my first time. Dude in front of me died of a heart attack while attempting to chain up for the first time. This school in Colorado? I can see why they'd take advantage of teaching you to drive on hills and in the snow but in the Los Angeles area it's all flat with no hills so not much point in that.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

seymour said:


> so, you took the skills and road DMV test at the school or afterwards at the DMV? I think it's great that they taught you how to put chains on - wish I had that training before driving up the Coquihalla HWY my first time. Dude in front of me died of a heart attack while attempting to chain up for the first time. This school in Colorado? I can see why they'd take advantage of teaching you to drive on hills and in the snow but in the Los Angeles area it's all flat with no hills so not much point in that.


Everything was done at the school, I went to DMV for my CDL permit test and afterwards to turn in my certificate of completion in order to get my license. Yeah, it was in Colorado, the school, MTA, sadly closed a few years later. They had 3 locations, the guy that ran the Denver office had 35 yrs exp., he'd been an instructor at USTDS, was disgusted by what he saw and started his own school. It was his goal to be harder than the state, to ensure he didn't put morons on the road. He worked with over a dozen large trucking companies, and had about 20 local outfits he would refer students too, sadly 5 yrs later the company went under then he died before he could start over.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone else think of the movie Grease when ever you see this thread?






Every time I see it, my mind sings "trucking school update" to this song


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry to piggyback on your thread but I now have my own truck (I'm at a receiver right now, waiting my turn.)
> 
> If you're drug and alcohol free and have a relatively clean record, I highly recommend this job. I get to travel the entire country and get paid to stare out the window. There hasn't been a day that's gone by that I haven't seen something new or learned something new. I've been coast to coast more than a handful times since I start at trucking school in February. I've driven through LA, up the California coast, through Manhattan, over the mountains, and over ice and snow. I love it all. People say I'll tire of it eventually but for now, I'm having a blast
> 
> At the megacarrier I went to school at, training was a tough. A lot of trainers here only do it because they need money bad. But I made it through and honestly most of the time my trainer was asleep so I was on my own pretty much then too. I get paid the same as Uber but now I'm not stacking miles on my own car. If I could have paid for a private CDL school I would have. :smiles:


But wait, you have your own truck now,safe to assume it's 2018/19 feightliner cascades that cost 160k to 180k , but could not pay for school 5k. Did you make a Sht ton of cash or finance at 4k a month


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

There's plenty to like, and dislike about trucking. It's better money than rideshare though, and you can take that to the bank!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

As a former well experienced pax driver, you obviously know how to navigate a learning curve. What kind of non-human cargo will you be hauling in that rig?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Pax, Uber will hire you to drive their SDT, then maybe you can keep your badges.


----------



## Shawnllians (Oct 12, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Apply for uber freight ????


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Shawnllians said:


> Apply for uber freight ????


The more I think about how ridiculous that is, the funnier it gets. Thank you!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

seymour said:


> but in the Los Angeles area it's all flat with no hills so not much point in that.


That statement struck me as being a bit odd. I lived in the Los Angeles area for 7 years.

The reason L.A. has bad air quality is that it's surrounded by mountains. When I lived near the county line next to Orange County, I could be hiking in a national forest within an hour's drive by car.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Congrats man.

Tell the truth. The real reason you got your Class-A CDL was so you could drive for Uber Freight.:smiles:


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok PC...congrats on advancing...

Where do I volunteer....

For the job of trucker trunk monkey ..

I can handle a crowbar...

with the best of them...8>)

Good Luck and don't be a stranger...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> As a former well experienced pax driver, you obviously know how to navigate a learning curve. What kind of non-human cargo will you be hauling in that rig?


Anything and everything, except hazmat.



Nats121 said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> Tell the truth. The real reason you got your Class-A CDL was so you could drive for Uber Freight.:smiles:


I've already emailed support and told them the only way I'd be driving for them is if they have consecutive freight boosts and 40 ton for $20 quests. And oh, I better get to keep my stars and badges too!


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That statement struck me as being a bit odd. I lived in the Los Angeles area for 7 years.
> 
> The reason L.A. has bad air quality is that it's surrounded by mountains. When I lived near the county line next to Orange County, I could be hiking in a national forest within an hour's drive by car.


yes, of course there are mtns around but truck driving schools only care about having their drivers pass the DMV test and the DMV in San Bernardino does not take drivers up into the mtns to test you on your "hill" skills. It would be similar if you received your training/license in Palm Desert - lots of mtns around but no hills in the valley.



NORMY said:


> But wait, you have your own truck now,safe to assume it's 2018/19 feightliner cascades that cost 160k to 180k , but could not pay for school 5k. Did you make a Sht ton of cash or finance at 4k a month


I think she meant she finished her mandatory 6-8 weeks of training with another 'professional' driver and is now driving on her own in a company truck.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Well folks, I'm officially a Class-A CDL holder and couldn't be any happier. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> I haven't driven rideshare in almost three months and I don't plan on going back any time soon (If ever). I have a couple of local gigs lined up and my current driving school wants to offer me an instructor in training position. I'll take a few days to decide which route I'll be taking.
> 
> I hope you all have a blessed day and never stop looking for a way out.


Your pax must really look at you funny when you pull up in a semi........


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats man.

My recommendation is to do highway first (more $) and then after a few years, work locally.

It is a hard transition from local to highway buy easy from highway to local.

Also make sure you eat a healthy diet which contains good fiber like chia seeds (everyday), flaxseed (everyday), dates (eat 5-6 everyday on empty stomach), lots of veggies and fruits, and water. Stay far away from conveniently available food such fast food of any kind. Don't forget your daily exercise no matter how tired you feel. 
Don't want to scare you but Diabetes and hemmorhoids run rampant amongst those who sit and drive all day. So a healthy diet and daily exercise can prevent that.

Good luck man.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Santa said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> My recommendation is to do highway first (more $) and then after a few years, work locally.
> 
> ...


Thank you :smiles:


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

NORMY said:


> But wait, you have your own truck now,safe to assume it's 2018/19 feightliner cascades that cost 160k to 180k , but could not pay for school 5k. Did you make a Sht ton of cash or finance at 4k a month


I'm a company driver, the company owns the truck


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Congratulations man it is an awesome feeling knowing you will never pick up a stranger again (ever) for chump change isn't it? :smiles: Can't wait to hear your trucker stories!


Most likely his next Pax will be a lot lizard.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats. I am also a CDL A, but I don't want to work 72 hours a week.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

lesh11 said:


> Congrats. I am also a CDL A, but I don't want to work 72 hours a week.


Tons of local jobs offering 40 hour work weeks. Some touch freight but that's good exercise :biggrin:


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Thank you :smiles:


You're most welcome bro. ?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Tons of local jobs offering 40 hour work weeks. Some touch freight but that's good exercise :biggrin:


I'm an old fat guy, not for me.


----------

